Ask HN: Side project you're working on? - startupflix
======
nineteen999
Concurrent Z80 emulators running inside Unreal Engine:

[https://i.imgur.com/Q6307w3.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Q6307w3.jpg)

[https://i.imgur.com/K44GT1W.png](https://i.imgur.com/K44GT1W.png)

[https://i.imgur.com/59RufvT.png](https://i.imgur.com/59RufvT.png)

Already runs a lot of software including Wordstar, HiTech C compiler for Z80,
Microsoft Basic etc.

Also have written a few applications for it including a telnet client with
Zmodem support, some graphics utilities etc.

~~~
Ashcroft001
Please make a game with this. I would pay money for such a thing. There was a
rather large hype over a game called 0x10c with mechanics like this that ended
up being vaporware.

~~~
nineteen999
Yes, that's actually where this all started. I had a parody of 0x10c in mind
and I originally started posting about this on the 0x10c subreddit.

It's on the backburner at the moment due to work/personal commitments but I
hope to get back to it before too long.

------
canadapups
My wife is a dog breeder in Canada. She was starting to get worried about her
dependence on Kijiji as the only site to advertise her puppy litters. Kijiji
is a de facto monopoly due to network effects and they have slowly been
increasing the fee they charge to post. In addition all other alternative
sites are terrible - filled with pet scams.

I built CanadaPups.com as an alternative. Free to post. Started a couple of
years ago. Growing slowly but consistently. I pretty much spend my nights
afterwork fighting pet scams. I wanted to hire a web designer but she prefers
the site to look "hand-made" for a softer feel… ok dog brown color it is then
:). Any constructive feedback is welcome! Trying to grow it.

[https://canadapups.com](https://canadapups.com)

~~~
startupflix
Really liked the idea. Best wishes!

------
hluska
I had a second episode of extremely high blood pressure in 2017. It's a long
story, but I ended up being hospitalized in a cardiac surveillance unit. A big
part of my cardiac issue was that I had allowed my overall fitness to drop
quite dramatically.

So, I'm working on a fitness goal app. Essentially, I track my blood
pressure/heart rate along with my diet, exercise, etc. And, I'm working on
finding correlations, with my end goal being that my app will help me optimize
my workouts and diet to help me achieve whatever my particular fitness goal
is. In this case, my goal is blood pressure related, but soon, it will be long
distance running related.

Having allowed myself to get so far out of shape when I know hypertension is a
problem causes me to seriously doubt whether I'm intelligent enough to pull
this off.

However, my end goal isn't to build an amazing product, rather it's that if I
build it, I'll be motivated to beta test it to hell. When I was being wheeled
in for my angiogram, I promised myself that if I ever need another one, they'd
wheel me in in marathon shape.

~~~
startupflix
Quite impressive. So, have you launched the app yet?

Best wishes :)

~~~
hluska
Thanks for saying that! I'm not quite ready for public consumption, but when I
am, I'll do a show HN.

~~~
startupflix
Best wishes! :)

------
awillen
It's not quite as interesting as a lot of stuff here, nor is it something I
can link to just yet, but I'm writing a book about interviewing for product
management roles. I took a sabbatical recently and have just started
interviewing, and already I've had very mixed experiences - some really well
organized and thought out, and others that were clearly thrown together with
no thought.

I started taking notes on what was good/bad, so I could ensure we have a good
process wherever I end up. Then I started writing a book out of that. Then I
realized there's not quite enough content for a book there, but I can still
help improve the process by preparing interviewees. So that's what I'm doing
now - about 20,000 words in so far!

~~~
anitil
What a fantastic idea! Given the value this could provide for interviewees I
hope you're planning on charging appropriately. Where can I sign up?

------
cxam
[https://passed.pw/](https://passed.pw/) \- Mobile-friendly random password
generator seeded based on your mouse or touch positions for better randomness.

Just wanted something simple to generate passwords/tokens and ended up
building this two years ago.

[https://tempd.link/](https://tempd.link/) \- Temporary file hosting with
immediate automatic deletion when leaving the site.

This was just a weekend project to test out openresty and using redis as an
in-memory storage location for uploaded data that will get destroyed without
writing to disk. Would be very expensive to scale something like this though.

~~~
startupflix
Clean design. Impressive! Liked the idea behind passed.pw :) Looking for more.
so, I am literary going to use tempd.link to host files of my college projects
in order to allow my batch mates to download them!

------
mpdifranco
I've been working on a replacement for Apple's Reminders app:
[https://www.betterremindersapp.com](https://www.betterremindersapp.com)

------
ioddly
[https://github.com/ioddly/meditations](https://github.com/ioddly/meditations)
\- Daily organizer based on habit formation.

It actually needs a little bit of TLC which I'm hoping to give it once I
finish up my current gig.

I'm still the only user, as far as I know, but I use it daily so it's fun to
work on.

~~~
t3h2mas
I found a while back and gave it a whirl. I thought it was awesome. I am happy
to see you have continued to put time into it. Thanks!

I'm trying to centralize the 2-3 todo/misc apps I use daily by using a
bujo/bullet journal. The other day, I was telling my bujo using coworker that
I was going to commit to using your app if I didn't dig the bujo.

Thanks again for making meditations. I think the UX flows well for habit
tracking.

~~~
ioddly
Well shucks, this comment made my day :)

Feel free to use the GH issues or email me (in profile) if you run into any
issues.

------
badideaprojects
[https://sendnoodz.io](https://sendnoodz.io)

Solving big picture problems ....

Send pictures of noodles via MMS when someone asks for nudes.

Built because I wanted an excuse to setup twilio/stripe and thought goat
attack was great.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I like the text comments on your sample screenshot.

------
wompo
[http://www.ternaryplot.com](http://www.ternaryplot.com)

Some courses required me to make these kind of charts and the quickest options
were Excel templates or drawing them by hand. There are some Python and R
libraries that are pretty good but they were a little too cumbersome for most
of my relatively simple charts. So I made this simple page with d3.js to
quickly make pretty ternary plots.

~~~
anitil
Because I had to look it up:

> A Ternary Plot ... [is a] plot on three variables which sum to a constant

It's a neat way of plotting (A + B + C) = 1

Looks great!

------
plotforme
Utility that lets you select the best plot for your data. Simple website at
[http://plotfor.me/picker.html](http://plotfor.me/picker.html)

------
dabockster
The side project I'm currently working on is trying to get my sleep schedule
under control. I'm finding that worrying about the "competition" at all hours
is preventing me from getting enough sleep at night. So I put a hold on a lot
of my programming problems in order to get my real world problems squared away
first.

------
ciscoriordan
[https://oneminutefax.com](https://oneminutefax.com) \- Send free faxes online
without having to create an account.

~~~
Rjevski
Nice one, just wondering, how would you deal with spam/abuse?

------
omani
hey there,

Show HN will come soon (the next days).

I have finished my side project (SaaS/PaaS) called triggerFS.

triggerFS is a distributed, realtime message passing and trigger system.
triggerFS enables you to build distributed systems and do high-speed realtime
messaging in a service-oriented fashion. What really powers triggerFS is the
gigantic amount of plugins you can use to do any kind of task.

Check out
[https://github.com/triggerfsio/packages](https://github.com/triggerfsio/packages)
for an overview, features, use cases and more.

I am about to launch the next days after I have finished writing the
documentation. I am super excited and hopefully will get the attention of the
HN folks when doing my Show HN.

~~~
startupflix
Looks cool. Waiting for the Show HN! Best wishes!

~~~
omani
hi. you can find my Show HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993511)

testing and feedback is appreciated :)

------
matt_the_bass
I’ve just started selling art-piece wordclocks:

[https://www.finewordclocks.com](https://www.finewordclocks.com)

Making wordclocks has been a hobby of mine. For a few years I’ve been
developing various designs, fabricating them at a local hacker space, and
giving them as gifts.

People keep asking if I would sell them. So I finally made a high end design
and put together a simple web store.

My first production design is a limited run of 100. I recently sold my first
one.

I just bought my own cnc router (still in the crate). The plan is to set up
low run production in my basement rather than the time-sink of a hacker space.
Plus a good excuse to get the kids interested in creating stuff when we have
cool tools in the basement.

~~~
startupflix
Wow. :)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks! I really enjoy the process of figuring out how to fabricate them.

Any critique, comments or suggestions are welcome.

------
archagon
Just finished a long article[1] on a fascinating new breed of CRDTs. Already
implemented a proof-of-concept demo featuring real-time text collaboration
over iCloud as well as arbitrary simulated network topologies[2]. Now I'm
working on a Swift framework to help me create CRDT-ified document formats for
my next iOS app.

[1]: [http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-
history/](http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-history/)

[2]: [https://github.com/archagon/crdt-
playground](https://github.com/archagon/crdt-playground)

~~~
davymac
This was a fantastic write-up. Learned a lot! Thanks for documenting your
process like this!

------
captn3m0
Everything should be on git.captnemo.in (on phone, can't give links)

\- Writing code to manage my home server using Docker, Terraform and some glue
(nebula)

\- reviving the Hindustan Time hatetracker, which was a newspaper project
tracking hate crimes, but was shut down after some government pressure.

\- zomato tracker that keeps track of restaurants that open or close in
Bangalore every week. Plan is to make a twitter it

\- hn classics ebook. I scraped and converted a lot of the articles from the
HN Classics post into a Jekyll website. Plan to get a PDF/EPUB

\- board game implementations for 2 player games with special consideration on
making them scriptable. Starting with MCTS but want to make a generic
framework

~~~
startupflix
> Hindustan Time hatetracker Why they shut it down? And when you expect to
> launch this?

> hn classics ebook Really excited about this!

~~~
captn3m0
Hate Tracker: Want to check with a few folks and get confirmation from my
lawyer friends.

It was shut down after the editor handling it left the publication:
[https://thewire.in/190869/hindustan-times-hate-
tracker/](https://thewire.in/190869/hindustan-times-hate-tracker/)

Help is welcome for HN Classics EBook (there are 2k articles and I don't want
to publish something that doesn't look/print well):
[https://git.captnemo.in/nemo/hn-classics](https://git.captnemo.in/nemo/hn-
classics)

------
mslate
[https://theaccidentalengineer.com/](https://theaccidentalengineer.com/)

Interviewing my friends (and strangers) about their jobs in software
engineering

~~~
startupflix
Great one! What tools you're using to make that cartoon image of interviewees?

~~~
mslate
I’m using an iPad Pro, using the ProCreate app—-I use ImageMagick for the
animations

------
aurorabbit
emojicrypt.com – encrypt messages into emoji using scrypt and aes-gcm!

[https://aurorabbit.github.io/emojicrypt.com/](https://aurorabbit.github.io/emojicrypt.com/)

Unfortunately hackernews doesn't seem to support emoji properly, so I've put
my message here:

[https://gist.github.com/aurorabbit/fdab58373cb7a57bfc621c2f4...](https://gist.github.com/aurorabbit/fdab58373cb7a57bfc621c2f484416ba)

The passphrase is the Ask HN submission id :)

------
vjankov
[https://www.aliasbot.com/](https://www.aliasbot.com/) \- Define aliases and
type less in Slack

------
patmurraydev
[https://atlas.patmurray.co](https://atlas.patmurray.co)

A small app to create pretty wallpapers for iPhone and iPad out of various map
designs. Has become quite popular in Germany.

It started after I tweeted a screenshot of my iPhone home screen and people
wanted me to make them a similar wallpaper of their city, so I built an app
for it. Took exactly one week from tweet idea to App Store!

~~~
startupflix
Cool idea! :)

~~~
patmurraydev
Thanks :)

------
kovrik
Scheme R5RS implementation in Kotlin: [https://github.com/kovrik/scheme-in-
kotlin](https://github.com/kovrik/scheme-in-kotlin)

But the development has stalled recently: can't figure out (read as 'too
lazy') how to implement macros and how to fix some issues with lazy sequences.

But overall, really love this hobby project, very enlightening.

------
ruskimalooski
[https://github.com/kwiwk/lru-cached-getter](https://github.com/kwiwk/lru-
cached-getter) \- Building out some utilities with first-tier TypeScript
support. Nothing big.

Been working more with Arduinos and lower level stuff to offset the high level
work I do during normal work hours.

------
ocdtrekkie
Personal assistant/home automation system/car software. Which is to say it
started as the second of those, added the first, and then the third. And I
should just call it a personal assistant at this point.

I also contribute to Sandstorm.io in various mostly non-code ways when I have
a little time lying around.

------
achandlerwhite
[https://www.finbuckle.com/MultiTenant](https://www.finbuckle.com/MultiTenant)

Multitenant support for ASP.NET Core 2.0. The previous popular solutions all
went out of date with the release of .NET Core 2.0.

~~~
hbcondo714
Which 'popular solutions' did you review? We used aspnetboilerplate.com for
our multi tenancy SaaS app

~~~
achandlerwhite
Mainly Saaskit. aspnetboilerplate.com looks awesome but it is an entire
application framework built on asp.net.

Finbuckle.MultiTenant is just focused on supporting multitenant scenarios in
asp.net core and integrates into a standard asp.net core project.

Looks like we both support data isolation via automatic filtering in Entity
Framework Code (I almost have this documentation ready to post).

I also support tenant-scoped options which allows you to have different
authentication options (any option really) per tenant. aspnetbiolerplate.com
looked like it had its own auth system--I didn't see anything on the site
about how multi-tenancy applied to its auth system.

~~~
hbcondo714
Yeah, I remember coming across SaasKit[1] also but their github project hasn't
been maintained in years. Aspnetboilerplate does .net core[2] in addition to
their free front-end[3]. When working with them, they responded fairly quickly
in github and stackoverflow so you could get more info there instead of the
docs.

[1] [https://github.com/saaskit/saaskit](https://github.com/saaskit/saaskit)

[2] [https://aspnetboilerplate.com/Pages/Documents/AspNet-
Core](https://aspnetboilerplate.com/Pages/Documents/AspNet-Core)

[3]
[https://aspnetboilerplate.com/Templates](https://aspnetboilerplate.com/Templates)

------
paulknysh
[https://github.com/paulknysh/blackbox](https://github.com/paulknysh/blackbox)
\- a tool for optimization of expensive black-box functions (numerical
simulations etc)

------
Schweigi
[https://www.teamcalapp.com](https://www.teamcalapp.com) \- to do employee
scheduling/planning directly on existing Google Calendar data.

This time i only used “old” technologies so that I can spend the least amount
of time on actual development work. Uses Python/Django/Postgres under the hood
and all is running on Heroku. Frontend built with Angular 1.

The biggest issue for me is always to find enough time next to work/family.
What worked well is to split tasks into tiny work units (e.g 15min) and making
sure to finish one each day.

------
simonrobb
Developing low-cost wireless soil moisture sensors for agriculture. It's old
technology but the proven benefit is huge, and adoption has been really poor
(mostly) because of the cost.

~~~
startupflix
Wow! Great idea! So, how are you panning to overcome the problem of adaption?

------
troycarlson
[https://getdevour.com](https://getdevour.com) (marketing site and old app)

[https://app.getdevour.com](https://app.getdevour.com) (new app I'm slowly
migrating users over to)

This is incredibly niche at the moment, but people who follow Renaissance
Periodization nutrition templates can upload their template and turn a complex
spreadsheet/PDF into a simple, filterable app experience. Soon expanding to
more nutrition plans.

------
Stanleyc23
a utility to automatically turn my email threads into a todo list of emails I
need to follow up on.

~~~
startupflix
Cool!

------
jwbensley
iPerf but for Ethernet/MPLS/layer 2. This is at the more serious end of the
scale and something I've been working on for a while now. I use it to test a
link or device speed at different frame sizes, check that different Ether-
types are parsed correctly, CoS values match into the correct QoS queue etc:

[https://github.com/jwbensley/Etherate](https://github.com/jwbensley/Etherate)

At the less serious end of the scale an Arduino powered, life sized cardboard
cut out of me with an SD-CARD full of my daily sayings, and a GPS battery
backed clock. Like most people here, I like to tinker with
hardware/electronics as a change from coding. My friend on the other side of
the world is turning 30 soon, I can't be there, so I'm making and posting him
a life size me which plays recordings of me (that are time of day relevant!)
when you walk past. Not much on the GH page yet, I'll try and get some more
up-to-date code and designs uploaded at the weekend:

[https://github.com/jwbensley/Life-Sized-
James](https://github.com/jwbensley/Life-Sized-James)

------
tpae
[https://www.superteam.io/](https://www.superteam.io/)

I've been working on it for a while, gaining momentum with customer and
freelancer base. We're at ramen profitability at the moment, still trying to
grow.

If anyone has a project or wants to work on other people's projects for money,
let us know!

------
komuW
1\. Meli, a docker-compose alternative.

2\. kshaka, a Go implementation of the CASPaxos consensus protocol.

1\. [https://github.com/komuw/meli](https://github.com/komuw/meli).

2\. [https://github.com/komuw/kshaka](https://github.com/komuw/kshaka)

------
Adamantcheese
Blu-ray interactive graphics stream editor, because paying thousands of
dollars to change an image is kinda dumb

------
Dowwie
If every programmer working on a side project were to collaborate on a single
project together, just for a full day one weekend, I wonder what could be
achieved..

If selection of the project were democratic, would you participate?

~~~
funkaster
probably not much. Just on coordination you would spend a huge amount of time.
Only one day commitment is too short. Maybe a week distributed in a month
might be better. Or even better a 2 week sprint distributed in a month (10
"work days").

------
0xb100db1ade
[https://github.com/aaronduino/jay](https://github.com/aaronduino/jay) \-- an
encrypted replacement for jrnl.sh

------
anonlastname
A c99 library that implements various exotic binary based number systems and
I'm calling it Hanoi

